# A Blast From The Past,!



## jimboe (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi folks, just been smootchin in my box of tatt,,?

And come across this old Ladys wristwatch, dont know much about it, was bought off the Bay with other spares,

Its got on the movement,, the Rode watch Co. 15 jewel,3adjusts, swiss 17860. and case is marked,,22005, hallmarked silver,,GS, 925, L, and looks like a U. and is engraved,,,"GLAM ED,n Com/tee. To Rita Williams, for 5 years good school attendance 1927.

the case is is in gen/good cond, hinged back / front, has fixed lugs, looks orig/leather strap, the crystal is unmarked, but the dial is absolutly shot, plus no hands..? measurement, == 35 m/m lug to lug. winder button etc is ok and free,, the movement ticks away like a steam train,,LOL,,.

So there you are gents,,sommat to talk about,,sorry i cannot get pics up,,i have tried,,but i have pics if anyone wants a look via email

Cheers,,,


----------

